# Finally A Gallery!



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

As requested i've added a Gallery section which includes User Galleries.

It's passed all early tests with flying colours. 

Categories will be added over the next few days. Please feel free to submit some user galleries - I'd like some feedback.

One other thing - try to obey Heresy-Online Rules with regards to posting pictures. Your hairy ass doesn't belong on our forum!

All images are set for Moderator approval - sorry, more work guys! :wink: 

Jezlad


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Arright, sweet.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great, this will be big asset to the forum, I love looking at other peoples Models! 
I have bunged up a couple of pics but will try to put some newer stuff on later.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

*Newbiegirl Here!*

This place seems to have a lot of nuts. Ok if I join too? 


C ya later


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Nuts?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Whats happening with the Gallery, nobody got anything to put up except Amphicar and me?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It's taking off a bit slower than I expected for sure.

Member level should go through the roof in the next few weeks though so watch this space!


----------

